# Audio configuration !



## ejtonio (Oct 30, 2012)

JVC KW-R400 Double DIN MOS-FET 50W x 4
in car speakers = 2 front + 2 rear
explod amp XW-SW1 rms 140w, max 350w
explod box sub rms 350w, max 1000w 

-sub doesnt sound good at all, and in car speakers crack when volume turned up from 0 to 25, starting from 20.
-(whatever happened to my neighbours get to hear me before they see me! ha ha)
-maybe i need more rms on the amp? 

-Twice i had to reset the jvc player, after playing at volume 25, no audio heard at that time, jvc pla-yer displayed wiring misconfiguration and needs to be reset.
Dont know why that happens. Im only using a max 350w amp for a max 1000w sub.

-what i really need is not loud thunderous bass audible upto 2 blocks.
-i wanna enjoy high quality deep bass at low volume, & enjoy my long distance drivin.
-i dont hear/feel the sub working at all unless i crank up the volume to 20, and at 25, the in car speakers crack a lot so much so the car on the next lane knows ive got dumb incar speakers.

-Can someone please suggest a better configuration.?
-Max budget $1000.00
-Any help'd be much appreciated.
-Cheers !


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

anything over 25 gets you distortion, A high end head unit(more expensive) will do you better. Also its not always the WATTS that get you heard before your seen, A LOT goes into a system. You will need extra power for the rear to re enforce the BASS, so when it hits it has what it needs to deliver that tone you need. 
A good system starts from the ground up, you know what you want you just need to find it. You know what they say "How much you got" to spend you can save by doing it yourself research will be your key!
Good luck!


----------

